# [GELÖST] "emerge vmware-server --config" geht nicht

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir mal VMWare Server 2.0.2 installieren.

Die Installation verlief ohne Probleme, allerdings wird man Ende aufgefordert das Konfigurationsprogramm zu starten:

Wenn ich das nun mache, erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:

```
server ~ # emerge vmware-server --config

Configuring pkg...

 * Running /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.

 * WARNING: vmware is already stopped

Unable to stop services for VMware Server

Execution aborted.

server ~ #
```

Für mich ist das sehr widersprüchlich.

Hat Jemand eine Idee, was da zu tun ist?Last edited by 3PO on Fri Jan 01, 2010 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, wenn man die vmware-config.pl von Hand mit dem Parameter --skip-stop-start aufruft, dann geht es.  :Wink: 

```
/opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl --skip-stop-start
```

----------

